# My layout planning got very interesting



## Rail Jumper (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm in the process of coming up with ideas for my layout. And one thing lead to another. next thing you know I was so amazed I wanted to share it with you guys.

I'm on goggle maps trying to find locations of local hobby stores. Now as you probably already know Goggle maps is really neat-o. It will even show the names of all the stores and businesses. So I switch to satellite view. Then I wondered what my house looks like in satellite view. So I find my house, pretty cool. Then close by my house there's train tracks, so I follow them. I know there is a coal feed power plant just north of my house and I wonder how the track runs through the power plant. So I travel north, find the tracks and zoom in. And to my shocking amazement there's a Locomotive sitting on the track. Wow, that's neat-o. One Locomotive, And it is power to a consist of coal hoppers that are full of coal. The other end of the consist is at the power plant which is further north. So I follow it up and count the coal hoppers as I go. I'm thinking there's probably around 50. Well there was 150. 150 coal hoppers. It was over a mile long. 
To see for yourself, click on this link. Then just go straight north till you see Labadie Power plant road. zoom in and you will see the Train.

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...0131,-90.84341&spn=0.002266,0.003449&t=h&z=18


----------

